# a crash at Rampage, recovery, and an ebike



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

a great story from Bicycling mag -

Paul Basagoitia Said He'd Rather Be Dead Than Paralyzed. Thank God for E-Bikes.

https://www.bicycling.com/culture/a28186407/paul-basagoitia-bike/


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Very cool. Martyn Ashton also makes good use of an eBike. My son has an attachment that fits to his chair that gets him out and about









Actually before his injury he filmed Paul Baz a bunch....At the end of the day it is all about getting out there.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

levity said:


> a great story from Bicycling mag -
> 
> Paul Basagoitia Said He'd Rather Be Dead Than Paralyzed. Thank God for E-Bikes.
> 
> https://www.bicycling.com/culture/a28186407/paul-basagoitia-bike/


GREAT story, Levity. Thanks SO much for posting the link.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

very cool. I need to meet that guy.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Good stuff...great story!


----------



## Leebherron (Jan 21, 2004)

*E-bikes save lives !*

Great story, thank you Red Bull and Scott ! I am recovering from a broken leg and tweeked knee in a race 45 days ago. I went out on my first Mtb ride today on my Giant e-bike. it sure helped to have the confidence and assist on tight trails and climbs.


----------

